# Foal Monday



## Abi90 (7 June 2021)

So, I was going to wait on this, but I already accidentally posted in someone else’s thread. And my husband put it all over facebook before I told him to wait to make sure he was alright. But given that both mare and foal are doing well, meet Thyme. Bay (we think staying bay) colt by Challenge. Up and drinking within 30 minutes, Mum is bored and back to grazing. Delivered in broad daylight in the field.


----------



## Lindylouanne (7 June 2021)

Congratulations. He looks gorgeous and mum looks quite pleased with herself too.


----------



## milliepops (7 June 2021)

Yay Foal Monday 🥰


----------



## D66 (7 June 2021)

Lovely to see.  Foal Friday was one of my fave threads.


----------



## McFluff (7 June 2021)

Yay, foal pics to swoon over. Congratulations. He’s gorgeous.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 June 2021)

That’s a lovely mare and foal .


----------



## nikicb (7 June 2021)

🤩🥳  Thank you for starting this thread.  He's gorgeous, looks lovely and strong, and mum looks very proud and happy.    x


----------



## Amymay (7 June 2021)

What A beautiful foal. Congratulations! 💕


----------



## Abi90 (7 June 2021)

nikicb said:



			🤩🥳  Thank you for starting this thread.  He's gorgeous, looks lovely and strong, and mum looks very proud and happy.    x
		
Click to expand...

He’s 30 minutes old in the photos. He was up and drinking quick as a shot!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (7 June 2021)

So lovely!


----------



## PapaverFollis (7 June 2021)

Tuning in for foal Mondays.   Congratulations on your gorgeous foal Abi.  The mare is a cracker and I cannot get over his amazing ears! 😍


----------



## TPO (7 June 2021)

Congratulations 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## SEL (7 June 2021)

Oooh beautiful! & those legs are nearly as long as mum's


----------



## ITPersonnage (7 June 2021)

Lovely, those ears !! Bigger than Mum's and hers a no tinies


----------



## Bernster (7 June 2021)

A mini me, although different gender - gorgeous!  Always liked your mare and he looks lovely.


----------



## chaps89 (7 June 2021)

Those ears! Thanks for sharing with us all, mum looks proud as punch and rightly so


----------



## babymare (7 June 2021)

Oh my. He is gorgeous x


----------



## Abi90 (7 June 2021)

SEL said:



			Oooh beautiful! & those legs are nearly as long as mum's
		
Click to expand...

and he’s not unfolded yet! They’re going to get longer!!


----------



## Abi90 (7 June 2021)

SEL said:



			Oooh beautiful! & those legs are nearly as long as mum's
		
Click to expand...

and he’s not unfolded yet! They’re going to get longer!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (7 June 2021)

So lovely congratulations


----------



## Lexi_ (7 June 2021)

Oh he’s beautiful! I love those ears 🥰


----------



## Emilieu (7 June 2021)

30 minutes old. What a little miracle. I’m a bit bowled over by him actually.


----------



## Wishfilly (7 June 2021)

So lovely. I think staying bay too! 

I hope we get lots of updates with pictures over the summer like last year!


----------



## Abi90 (7 June 2021)

Emilieu said:



			30 minutes old. What a little miracle. I’m a bit bowled over by him actually.
		
Click to expand...

So am I. I got sent a picture of him with a message saying “how many weeks old is this foal” to which I replied “doesn’t look very old, maybe a week” and got “nope, 30 minutes!!”


----------



## Abi90 (7 June 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			So lovely. I think staying bay too!

I hope we get lots of updates with pictures over the summer like last year!
		
Click to expand...

I think staying bay too. I hope so. The lack of white sock would mean even less washing than his mother!


----------



## scats (7 June 2021)

What a strapping lad!  Very similar face markings to Mum. Congratulations x


----------



## millikins (7 June 2021)

He's gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## J&S (7 June 2021)

He has a remarkable resemblance to his Mum.  Congratulations!


----------



## Abi90 (7 June 2021)

Whilst it’s still Monday. Foal spam!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 June 2021)

Gorgeous chap. Greedy guzzler by the sounds of it too 😁.

Glad all went well.


----------



## Emilieu (7 June 2021)

Mum looks very pleased with him 🥰


----------



## Accidental Eventer (8 June 2021)

He is lovely, and those ears 😍


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2021)

He had a good night. They both did. The lady at the stud says it’s like he’s been here before, just knows what he’s doing!


----------



## ITPersonnage (8 June 2021)

Keep those pics coming Monday or no Monday, there literally cannot be too many


----------



## Bradsmum (8 June 2021)

What a super package - mare & foal are absolutely gorgeous. So glad we have a foal post to follow. Congratulations to you and mum.


----------



## Trouper (8 June 2021)

What an absolute stunner.   Amazing how you can just tell when an "old soul" has come back.


----------



## Rosemary28 (8 June 2021)

What a lovely boy. He’s gorgeous!


----------



## MrsMozart (8 June 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2021)

He is a bit windswept but think he will straighten out over the next few days


----------



## PapaverFollis (8 June 2021)

I keep coming back to look at the pictures again.  I love that middle picture where mum is sniffing his head, all loving, and his face is like "eeeeewwwww! Muuuuuuuum!" 😁


----------



## Asha (8 June 2021)

Its no wonder he is stunning as his mum is absolutely gorgeous. Glad everything went well, and mum looks so proud of her boy


----------



## southerncomfort (8 June 2021)

Little darling. Huge congrats!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (8 June 2021)

Oh my goodness! He is stunning! What a handsome wee guy already! Mum looks so pleased with herself too!


----------



## Baywonder (8 June 2021)

Oh what lovely photographs! He is _gorgeous_!  🥰


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2021)

This is Dad


----------



## pansymouse (8 June 2021)

A very handsome Mum and baby; they both look wonderfully relaxed and happy with life.


----------



## Annagain (8 June 2021)

What a strong looking boy. Congratulations! Mum looks to be doing a great job too.

ETA - If I was ordering a foal, he'd be exactly what I'd order!


----------



## milliepops (8 June 2021)

I am sooooooo broody!  we were planning to try again this year but I think it'll be next year now, want to find out the outcome of our planning application first really because it would be so much easier doing foalwatch living on site and having proper facilities. Booo.   I am not a fan of grown up decisions.  will be getting my fix here!


----------



## Hannahgb (8 June 2021)

Gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## LeneHorse (8 June 2021)

Cute wee man ! What a great start to life this boy has had.


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2021)

I am overjoyed. I think I was shell shocked last night. I can’t believe he’s here and arrived so civilly of an evening with no issues. I had braced  myself for all sorts.
He’s at the stud so I won’t see him until Friday  

Thank you for all the kind comments. Who has previously been called a “hairy bog cob” and I was told I was breeding “sh!te from sh!te” so for him to arrive and be so gorgeous is amazing


----------



## Annagain (8 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I am overjoyed. I think I was shell shocked last night. I can’t believe he’s here and arrived so civilly of an evening with no issues. I had braced  myself for all sorts.
He’s at the stud so I won’t see him until Friday 

Thank you for all the kind comments. Who has previously been called a “hairy bog cob” and I was told I was breeding “sh!te from sh!te” so for him to arrive and be so gorgeous is amazing
		
Click to expand...

Not that she is, but my friend had 20 amazing years with a "hairy bog cob" including coming 5th at the BRC eventing champs two years in a row. If someone called one of my horses that I'd thank them for the compliment!  

She's exactly my sort of horse as is little Thyme. You've struck gold twice with them.


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2021)

Annagain said:



			Not that she is, but my friend had 20 amazing years with a "hairy bog cob" including coming 5th at the BRC eventing champs two years in a row. If someone called one of my horses that I'd thank them for the compliment! 

She's exactly my sort of horse as is little Thyme. You've struck gold twice with them.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I have no problems with hair bog cobs but it was said in a derogatory manner!


----------



## milliepops (8 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I am overjoyed. I think I was shell shocked last night. I can’t believe he’s here and arrived so civilly of an evening with no issues. I had braced  myself for all sorts.
He’s at the stud so I won’t see him until Friday 

Thank you for all the kind comments. Who has previously been called a “hairy bog cob” and I was told I was breeding “sh!te from sh!te” so for him to arrive and be so gorgeous is amazing
		
Click to expand...

liking for the joyful bits not the negative nellies


----------



## Annagain (8 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			To be fair I have no problems with hair bog cobs but it was said in a derogatory manner!
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't suggesting you were being nasty about them, just saying that if someone said that to me, even in a derogatory manner, I'd smile sweetly and thank them. Partly as it's true that I think it is a compliment and partly as it would put them back their box nicely.


----------



## PapaverFollis (8 June 2021)

Hairy bog cob!! 😱 They'd have apoplexy if I bred mine then 😂 (not that I will,  thanks muscle myopathy 😥). I love your mare Abi, I think I said last year on a thread that I was exited to see your foal because the mare is so smart.   And I'm just so completely smitten by his pictures that I'm probably being a bit weird now... 😂


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2021)

Annagain said:



			I wasn't suggesting you were being nasty about them, just saying that if someone said that to me, even in a derogatory manner, I'd smile sweetly and thank them. Partly as it's true that I think it is a compliment and partly as it would put them back their box nicely.
		
Click to expand...

My current steed is a hairy bog cob, if I hadn’t clipped him, and he is awesome!!


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			Hairy bog cob!! 😱 They'd have apoplexy if I bred mine then 😂 (not that I will,  thanks muscle myopathy 😥). I love your mare Abi, I think I said last year on a thread that I was exited to see your foal because the mare is so smart.   And I'm just so completely smitten by his pictures that I'm probably being a bit weird now... 😂
		
Click to expand...

Awww thank you ☺️ It probably is a bit weird but I love that people love him so much


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2021)

I know it’s Tuesday but here is a video




__ https://www.facebook.com/661550396/posts/10165241015995397


----------



## Rosemary28 (8 June 2021)

I love those ears!


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2021)

I am so smitten but I don’t get to meet him until Saturday! I will take lots of photos!

I also need to work out if he will be staying bay, it’s hard to tell from the photos


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 June 2021)

My grey was born with white hairs around her eyes but she was very fast to grey out. 

With bay/greys I have read that they are usually born with very black legs. The ones with a silvery sheen to their black points are the ones that generally stay bay.


----------



## meleeka (8 June 2021)

Congratulations!!  He’s going to be such an utterly gorgeous time waster I’m sure


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			My grey was born with white hairs around her eyes but she was very fast to grey out.

With bay/greys I have read that they are usually born with very black legs. The ones with a silvery sheen to their black points are the ones that generally stay bay.
		
Click to expand...

He’s very dark round his eyes and now that he has dried out his legs are a dark silvery grey so I think he will stay bay 😁


----------



## Berpisc (8 June 2021)

Isnt he gorgeous, and his mum.


----------



## DabDab (8 June 2021)

Aww, he does seem to be very chill.

I was once doing the foaling of one that came out with really really wiggly legs (much worse than your lad's). The owner of the maiden brood mare was devastated (was a stressy type anyway), despite lots of people reassuring her that he would straighten out. Fortunately he did and was actually a seriously smart looking foal by 6 months old, but unfortunately he did forever afterwards get stuck with the stable name 'Wigglesby'


----------



## Emilieu (8 June 2021)

Oh look at him bopping along


----------



## PapaverFollis (8 June 2021)

I love how whenever there is a video of a foal, the person who has taken the video is always giggling away to themselves.


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2021)

Wigglesby is an amazing name.

My husband thinks he looks more like a Percy. What do people think? His posh name will remain Thyme for a Challenge though


----------



## DabDab (8 June 2021)

Yeah Percy is a cool name. He could definitely pull off Percy


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 June 2021)

Those ears..!!!!!!! 😱😱😱😱 He is utterly gorgeous 😍


----------



## Red-1 (9 June 2021)

How did I miss this thread? What a gorgeous foal! 

As an aside, I think I have ridden his father too! Only at home, but he was lovely.


----------



## Abi90 (9 June 2021)

DabDab said:



			Aww, he does seem to be very chill.

I was once doing the foaling of one that came out with really really wiggly legs (much worse than your lad's). The owner of the maiden brood mare was devastated (was a stressy type anyway), despite lots of people reassuring her that he would straighten out. Fortunately he did and was actually a seriously smart looking foal by 6 months old, but unfortunately he did forever afterwards get stuck with the stable name 'Wigglesby'
		
Click to expand...

I am a stressy type lol and I am a bit worried about his legs but the stud have foaled hundreds of foals and if she says he will straighten out then he will! He’s only going out for short bursts whilst his legs strengthen up


----------



## Abi90 (9 June 2021)

Red-1 said:



			How did I miss this thread? What a gorgeous foal!

As an aside, I think I have ridden his father too! Only at home, but he was lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Dad is amazing ☺️ mum is also amazing, I’m so impressed with her


----------



## Red-1 (9 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Dad is amazing ☺️ mum is also amazing, I’m so impressed with her
		
Click to expand...

I think you will have bred a cracker!


----------



## Abi90 (9 June 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I think you will have bred a cracker!
		
Click to expand...

I hope so, as long as his legs straighten out. I promised myself I wouldn’t panic but I am now


----------



## Asha (9 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I hope so, as long as his legs straighten out. I promised myself I wouldn’t panic but I am now
		
Click to expand...

It’s easy to say don’t panic , but very hard to do . To put your mind at rest speak to your vets . I imagine a vet will be out to check antibody levels anyway , so ask for their opinion then . I’m sure that will help the panic subside x.


----------



## Abi90 (9 June 2021)

Thank 


Asha said:



			It’s easy to say don’t panic , but very hard to do . To put your mind at rest speak to your vets . I imagine a vet will be out to check antibody levels anyway , so ask for their opinion then . I’m sure that will help the panic subside x.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I think the vet was out yesterday, also the stud don’t seem worried at all and they have foaled many foals. They were a bit busy yesterday with many mares foaling at the same time so I will try and catch up with them today x


----------



## Asha (9 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Thank 


Thank you. I think the vet was out yesterday, also the stud don’t seem worried at all and they have foaled many foals. They were a bit busy yesterday with many mares foaling at the same time so I will try and catch up with them today x
		
Click to expand...

I know how stressed you must feel . When I had to rush ours to the vet with a fat hock at 8hrs old I was beside myself. My daughter was amazing and just kept saying ‘mum , breathe ‘ . You just feel so helpless don’t you . But I’m sure it will all be ok with your lad x


----------



## Bernster (9 June 2021)

Lawks his ears in real life 💕 he’s gorgeous!  I like Percy.


----------



## Abi90 (9 June 2021)

Asha said:



			I know how stressed you must feel . When I had to rush ours to the vet with a fat hock at 8hrs old I was beside myself. My daughter was amazing and just kept saying ‘mum , breathe ‘ . You just feel so helpless don’t you . But I’m sure it will all be ok with your lad x
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to stud this morning. She said she is not worried because whilst he is a bit windswept he is very strong and he’s just a bit cramped up. The farrier is up today so she’s going to get him to have a look to be sure, and the vet is up for IGG as well.

She said she has seen worse straighten up by themselves pretty quick and often windswept foals are really week and wobbly but he isn’t


----------



## Asha (9 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Spoke to stud this morning. She said she is not worried because whilst he is a bit windswept he is very strong and he’s just a bit cramped up. The farrier is up today so she’s going to get him to have a look to be sure, and the vet is up for IGG as well.

She said she has seen worse straighten up by themselves pretty quick and often windswept foals are really week and wobbly but he isn’t
		
Click to expand...

thats great news, and hopefully you will be able to relax a bit after theyve been. He certainly looks a strong plucky fella on your video.


----------



## Abi90 (9 June 2021)

Asha said:



			thats great news, and hopefully you will be able to relax a bit after theyve been. He certainly looks a strong plucky fella on your video.
		
Click to expand...

I should have trusted the stud but some “comments” were made which set me off!! Not on here, I might add, you all love him


----------



## Abi90 (9 June 2021)

Vet has been. IGG of 800+ which is excellent. Vet agrees that he will straighten himself out. Extra double check with farrier this afternoon to be sure. Feel much better


----------



## Asha (9 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Vet has been. IGG of 800+ which is excellent. Vet agrees that he will straighten himself out. Extra double check with farrier this afternoon to be sure. Feel much better
		
Click to expand...

Great news.. now in the words of my wise daughter... and breathe !

Just enjoy him now, and watch the transformation as he strengthens and unfolds


----------



## PurBee (9 June 2021)

Ohhh he is lovely! Congratulations! What a fun summer youre going to have foal raising 😁

That video is sooo cute of him chasing you. I love their playfulness and curiosity!

Soon enough those legs will be powering round the paddock zooming his heart out! Many foals seem all gangly and a bit bent when first born...mine was the same - all knees and hocks and not sure how to co-ordinate himself. Yet at week 2 he was much better...getting muscles too...week 6 his legs/shoulders really developed. The speed of growth is amazing to witness.

Thank you for sharing pics and videos...those broody ones if us cant get enough!

Percy is a fab nickname...suits him!


----------



## Valadictory (9 June 2021)

He is utterly stunning and I love the look of your mare too.


----------



## Abi90 (9 June 2021)

Got sent some more photos from day 1. Sorry for the spam


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 June 2021)

Congratulations! He is gorgeous.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 June 2021)

No need to apologise, we're all happy to have more foal spam.


----------



## Abi90 (9 June 2021)

Final verdict from farrier. He thinks he will straighten up on his own, he’s coming back Friday to review and he will have a little shoe for a week or so if he’s not straightened up enough but he thinks he will.

Farrier is also in love with Rosie


----------



## Emilieu (9 June 2021)

I love the foal spam. There cannot be too many pictures.


----------



## Abi90 (11 June 2021)

Off to meet Percy tomorrow. I will take lots more photos!

Hopefully I should get some better shots so people can help me determine whether he’s staying bay or going grey. He’s still wet in most of the photos I have so hard to tell how dark is legs are


----------



## Abi90 (12 June 2021)

So how many photos are acceptable? I have loads!! So he’s definitely Percy. He’s such a smart chap but not as big in real life as in the photos. He’s very friendly. He probably is going to have a shoe on his right hind just to help him straighten up a bit

I also think he’s staying grey. His legs are a grey/silver colour and hair a dark brown round his eyes


----------



## Abi90 (12 June 2021)

And some videos 




__ https://www.facebook.com/661550396/posts/10165256694275397


----------



## Asha (12 June 2021)

He’s very photogenic.. my girl looks like a moose in most of the photos I’ve taken 🤣🤣 . Here’s the nicest I’ve taken so far from 10days ago . Will try and get some more


----------



## Abi90 (12 June 2021)

Asha said:



			He’s very photogenic.. my girl looks like a moose in most of the photos I’ve taken 🤣🤣 . Here’s the nicest I’ve taken so far from 10days ago . Will try and get some more 
	View attachment 73548

Click to expand...

She looks adorable! I love her star, it looks like dinosaur of some sort!

There’s loads of photos missing where he looked good but I looked like a moose!


----------



## Asha (12 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			She looks adorable! I love her star, it looks like dinosaur of some sort!

There’s loads of photos missing where he looked good but I looked like a moose!
		
Click to expand...

That’s what my daughter said . Rita nicknamed her puff 😂😂

ETA .. she is adorable in every way . Even husband is besotted with her . She’s just so friendly and chatty


----------



## Abi90 (12 June 2021)

I meant to say that I think he is staying bay but I think he will go darker. What do other people think?

I’ve settled on Percy. He looks like a Percy. Then I need to choose between Thyme for a Challenge and Challenge’s Perseverance for his registered name


----------



## Asha (12 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I meant to say that I think he is staying bay but I think he will go darker. What do other people think?

I’ve settled on Percy. He looks like a Percy. Then I need to choose between Thyme for a Challenge and Challenge’s Perseverance for his registered name
		
Click to expand...

I think he’s going to be grey . To be honest he’d look lovely any colour . I prefer Thyme for a challenge.


----------



## Abi90 (13 June 2021)

Asha said:



			I think he’s going to be grey . To be honest he’d look lovely any colour . I prefer Thyme for a challenge.
		
Click to expand...

He’s either going to go grey or much darker bay I think. I’m hoping for the latter because I like having a mud coloured horse! Ah he’s so awesome. I think I’m prouder than his Mum, she’s so laissez faire about the whole thing


----------



## Btomkins (13 June 2021)

He’s a very ‘adult’ colour with little foal camouflage so I’d bet on grey. Beautiful.


----------



## Abi90 (14 June 2021)

So it’s Monday! Some more from Saturday as I don’t have any new ones 😢

I just love him!


----------



## Valadictory (14 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			So it’s Monday! Some more from Saturday as I don’t have any new ones 😢

I just love him!
View attachment 73744
View attachment 73745
View attachment 73746
View attachment 73747

Click to expand...

He is an utter stunner! You must be so proud of him and mum too


----------



## Abi90 (14 June 2021)

Valadictory said:



			He is an utter stunner! You must be so proud of him and mum too
		
Click to expand...

Shes been amazing. She’s been textbook at everything, she’s not foal proud. She’s just lovely with him. He is awesome, totally awesome!


----------



## Asha (14 June 2021)

He really is beautiful. I haven’t had chance to get any photos today , so will post ones I took the other day . I’ve been bringing them in the morning to get them out of the heat and the flies , I was a bit late the other day so the ladies made their own way in 🤣🤣




They actually waited quite patiently until I came out . 
In the photo is grandma Asha , mum Aria and Amara .
One reason for being busy today was the vet came out to scan Aria .. excited to say he confirmed she scanned in foal to Archie again . So fingers crossed for the heartbeat scan . So hopefully have a full sister or brother for Amara . Idea being one for me and my daughter . 
Vet commented he’d never seen such a chilled out foal … which is why we wanted another . If all goes well this should be our last and Aria can come back into work and go back out competing


----------



## Abi90 (14 June 2021)

Asha said:



			He really is beautiful. I haven’t had chance to get any photos today , so will post ones I took the other day . I’ve been bringing them in the morning to get them out of the heat and the flies , I was a bit late the other day so the ladies made their own way in 🤣🤣
View attachment 73751
View attachment 73752


They actually waited quite patiently until I came out .
In the photo is grandma Asha , mum Aria and Amara .
One reason for being busy today was the vet came out to scan Aria .. excited to say he confirmed she scanned in foal to Archie again . So fingers crossed for the heartbeat scan . So hopefully have a full sister or brother for Amara . Idea being one for me and my daughter .
Vet commented he’d never seen such a chilled out foal … which is why we wanted another . If all goes well this should be our last and Aria can come back into work and go back out competing
		
Click to expand...

Very exciting! I love them bringing themselves in! haha. My new favourite hobby is looking at photos of him. 

I might have an Archie foal from Rosie once Percy starts in work. We should have our own place with some land by then so much easier


----------



## Jeni the dragon (14 June 2021)

He really is stunning! Love the photo of him with you crouched down in the stable!
@Asha Amara is soo pretty too! Definitely doesn't look like a dinosaur!


----------



## Asha (19 June 2021)

I know it’s not Monday .. but I got another half decent photo of Amara today . She’s proper bold as brass . Didn’t give a monkeys about the trailer as she’s learnt pretty quickly that it means food . That must be the Irish Draught on her .
How’s Percy doing Abi90 ? Has the shoe helped ?


----------



## Abi90 (19 June 2021)

Oh she looks fab!! I haven’t had any photos of Percy since Saturday when I went up as the stud had 4 foals arrive in two days so have been pretty busy. He’s had a shoe on to straighten him out but farrier had to come back with a slightly bigger shoe for his not so little feet!


----------



## Abi90 (19 June 2021)

Some different photos of him! I’m running out! I can’t get over how handsome he is, I know I’m biased but I’m so pleased


----------



## Jeni the dragon (19 June 2021)

I love his ears so much!


----------



## Abi90 (21 June 2021)

So it’s Monday. I don’t have any new photos as yet! Sorry! But I’ve found some older, not yet used ones yet, can’t believe he is 2 weeks old already today!

His little shoe was doing a grand job of straightening him out. Then he decided to take it off. It’s going back on today


----------



## Annagain (22 June 2021)

I'd love to see a photo of his little shoe if you get a chance. I imagine it's the cutest thing going!


----------



## Abi90 (22 June 2021)

Annagain said:



			I'd love to see a photo of his little shoe if you get a chance. I imagine it's the cutest thing going!
		
Click to expand...

I’ll ask for one. Although here is the big standard internet version! It’s a bit like an insole, the farrier can trim it to make them stand flat

it’s like this but rubber


----------



## Asha (22 June 2021)

Sorry I’m late .. Ive tried getting a video but the little monkey won’t do anything while I’m around . So will try and hide next week and get something a bit more entertaining.
She now leads and picks her feet up . Loves attention and is the most cuddly foal I’ve ever had


----------



## milliepops (22 June 2021)

🤩😍🥰🤩😍🥰


----------



## babymare (22 June 2021)

Oh Asha. She is just beautiful. Cheeky face but beautiful. X


----------



## Asha (23 June 2021)

babymare said:



			Oh Asha. She is just beautiful. Cheeky face but beautiful. X
		
Click to expand...

Thank you babymare. She has a great laid back attitude,  but does love climbing on top of the pile of top soil we’ve left in the field . Mum and grandma stand at the bottom and watch her. No doubt begging her to come down 🤣


----------



## Abi90 (23 June 2021)

Okay so very late but the photos have just come through. 2.5 weeks old and looking totally different. He’s gone a lot paler and I don’t think he looks like a grey candidate anymore.

His legs are a lot straighter too


----------



## Asha (23 June 2021)

What a difference in a couple of weeks ! He looks really strong. So pleased for you Abi90. Hes got a real boys head hasnt he. Very handsome


----------



## Errin Paddywack (23 June 2021)

Very nice and he is straightening up well.  I would say definitely bay, never could see him going grey.


----------



## Abi90 (23 June 2021)

And he’s a bit of a show off




__ https://www.facebook.com/661550396/posts/10165300546580397


----------



## Abi90 (23 June 2021)

Errin Paddywack said:



			Very nice and he is straightening up well.  I would say definitely bay, never could see him going grey.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t think he was but he was so dark but the recent pics, no definitely bay


----------



## milliepops (23 June 2021)

such a cutie!


----------



## Asha (25 June 2021)

Ive managed to get a video of Amara actually doing something. I turned them out in the new field after the haylage had been cut. 

Loads more space for the odd canter around


----------



## Abi90 (27 June 2021)

So I’m rubbish at sticking to Monday but got some lovely photos today. Boy is he turning into a handsome lad! He’s a big boy as well! He’s turning into a seriously smart foal 😍

Rosie, as ever, is mostly interested in eating


----------



## Bradsmum (27 June 2021)

Haha mum looks like she's a bit miffed he's lying in the food!  They are both gorgeous.


----------



## Abi90 (28 June 2021)

Bradsmum said:



			Haha mum looks like she's a bit miffed he's lying in the food!  They are both gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

Shes eternally hungry. He’s a greedy guzzler as well so she must be starving!


----------



## PapaverFollis (29 June 2021)

He is such a glorious little chonk! 😍


----------



## Horse2018 (29 June 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Abi90 (29 June 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			He is such a glorious little chonk! 😍
		
Click to expand...

Thats a great description of him!


----------



## Abi90 (30 June 2021)

Well just been told my foal is lame (diagnosed from two videos on Facebook) and that everything I’ve done is wrong 🙄 what is wrong with some people!
I know I am biased but he is a nice foal. He may have been lame because he was walking on the outside of his foot because he was windswept


----------



## milliepops (30 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Well just been told my foal is lame (diagnosed from two videos on Facebook) and that everything I’ve done is wrong 🙄 what is wrong with some people!
I know I am biased but he is a nice foal. He may have been lame because he was walking on the outside of his foot because he was windswept
		
Click to expand...

Everyone told me I was doing everything wrong last year. I think its like the horse world on steroids, Everyone has an opinion and they are not afraid to give it to you both barrels. 
I found it helpful to identify a couple of sensible folk who know their stuff and ask their advice when needed. And tune out the rest. Xx


----------



## milliepops (30 June 2021)

^ that's not to say you don't heed other genuine advice. But you can drive yourself crazy trying to get it right according to the rest of the world, when you weren't doing anything wrong in the first place.


----------



## Abi90 (30 June 2021)

milliepops said:



			Everyone told me I was doing everything wrong last year. I think its like the horse world on steroids, Everyone has an opinion and they are not afraid to give it to you both barrels.
I found it helpful to identify a couple of sensible folk who know their stuff and ask their advice when needed. And tune out the rest. Xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I know that I’ve done my research and the stud absolutely know what they are doing and have a great rep. I am aware that I am a novice breeder but I’m not an idiot, I guess I was more offended than anything. Which is unusual as normally I’m a “yeh yeh whatever type” as it makes life so much easier. Probably because they insulted my first born 😂 xx


----------



## Asha (1 July 2021)

who are these people that have messaged you ? if they are so called friends then bin them. Listen to your vet and your farrier. You dont need people in your life who want to pull you down. These sort of people make me so mad.


----------



## Asha (1 July 2021)

Here’s my friends little chap who was born this week. He’s absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Annagain (1 July 2021)

Asha said:



			Here’s my friends little chap who was born this week. He’s absolutely gorgeous 
	View attachment 75015

Click to expand...

I think my heart just melted. What a gorgeous, cheeky little face!


----------



## Abi90 (1 July 2021)

Asha said:



			who are these people that have messaged you ? if they are so called friends then bin them. Listen to your vet and your farrier. You dont need people in your life who want to pull you down. These sort of people make me so mad.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn’t a message. Ran into said person in a shop!


----------



## Asha (1 July 2021)

Annagain said:



			I think my heart just melted. What a gorgeous, cheeky little face!
		
Click to expand...

He really does have the most exquisite little face , my friends had a terrible time with getting the mare in foal then some complications along the way and now hes had to have plasma. So its been a bit of a nightmare for her.. but that little face has got to make it all worthwhile.  



Abi90 said:



			Wasn’t a message. Ran into said person in a shop!
		
Click to expand...

Crikey. Thats brazen isnt it. Hope you told her to jog on. Hows he doing now ?


----------



## Abi90 (1 July 2021)

Asha said:



			Crikey. Thats brazen isnt it. Hope you told her to jog on. Hows he doing now ?
		
Click to expand...

He’s absolutely marvellous and I get them both home on Tuesday. So Foal Monday, which I haven’t been able to stick to anyway, will be delayed to Foal Tuesday


----------



## Berpisc (1 July 2021)

Asha said:



			Here’s my friends little chap who was born this week. He’s absolutely gorgeous 
	View attachment 75015

Click to expand...

Its those baby foalie whiskers that get me! I loved having foals


----------



## Abi90 (5 July 2021)

No photos today as I am fetching Rosie and Percy tomorrow so there will be plenty

He’s turning into a minor problem specialist. His leg is now straight and his foot is landing flat. So that’s all sorted. So he decided that his eyelid was going to roll in so he needed an injection from the vet 🤦‍♀️


----------



## milliepops (5 July 2021)

Oh no! 
Hopefully he's getting all his problems out of the way at an early age! 🤞


----------



## PapaverFollis (5 July 2021)

Oh Percy!  Good luck with bringing them home, Abi. 🙂 Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Abi90 (5 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Oh no!
Hopefully he's getting all his problems out of the way at an early age! 🤞
		
Click to expand...

It’s pretty common apparently, there’s a yearling on our yard who had to have both of hers stitched back! He’s just enjoying spending my money… just like my dog who wanted a vet’s trip today as well


----------



## tda (5 July 2021)

I'm a bit late to the foal party,  these are our 2, born mid May, one of each 😍😍


----------



## Abi90 (6 July 2021)

Percy is home! He travelled so well. He was either nursing or eating hay the whole way back.

Out with his Mum in the field at home. Such a cool dude and loves a fuss! His eye is fine now!


----------



## Bradsmum (6 July 2021)

Awww he's soooo cute and such long legs. Glad they had a good journey home and everyone can now relax.


----------



## PurBee (6 July 2021)

All a rainy dreary day needs is some foal pics to cheer us all up….cuteness overload - sooo gorgeous! 😍


----------



## Abi90 (6 July 2021)

Oh god I’m a bad horse mum already. He still has his shoe on but stud said he would be fine in a small paddock (which he’s in) as before they had their pen their farrier had them out in small paddocks 

My farrier spoke to their farrier who said the pen was fine but paddocks are too bumpy. So tomorrow he’s in the trailer the mile up the road to the yard to be in indefinitely.

minor hiccough


----------



## Abi90 (7 July 2021)

Moved back into “wonky prison” as I’m now calling it!

Travelled in a trailer, picked all 4 feet up and had a headcollar on for the first time ❤️❤️ I totally love him. He’s so chilled out.

He also said hello to the children and he loved them


----------



## DabDab (7 July 2021)

He's scrumptious Abi


----------



## Abi90 (7 July 2021)

DabDab said:



			He's scrumptious Abi
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I’m so smitten with him and it’s so lovely to have him home.


----------



## Asha (7 July 2021)

He’s really grown ! Going to be a tall lad , a very handsome tall lad 🤩


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 July 2021)

He is just so cute! Love the lying down pictures!


----------



## Abi90 (9 July 2021)

I’m rubbish at sticking to Monday but foal spam was allowed. Out in the outdoor wonky prison this afternoon for a leg stretch. He’s turning into a very smart little fella ❤️❤️


----------



## Jeni the dragon (9 July 2021)

What a little stunner! Definitely the more pictures the better!


----------



## ycbm (9 July 2021)

Very nice! 
.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (9 July 2021)

Aww! Every day should be foal day!


----------



## Wishfilly (9 July 2021)

Such gorgeous foals, please keep the photos coming!


----------



## Asha (10 July 2021)

We have another photo over the gate . But it does show how much she’s grown.  She had her first trim yesterday and was a very good girl.  My farrier keeps winding me up saying with the size of her knees she’s going to make 17.2 .. this is not an option and I’ve made it perfectly clear that she is to stop at 16.1 . Im going to try and get some action shots over the weekend . She’s got a very good buck in her so would be great to capture that . 🤣


----------



## Asha (12 July 2021)

I tried to get action shots , but Amara couldn’t be bothered . She was a bit too distracted with the flies . But got a couple of nice photos . 10weeks old now and shes  really chunking out 🤩


----------



## Abi90 (12 July 2021)

She is lovely and look at those lovely knees!!


----------



## Asha (12 July 2021)

Abi90 said:



			She is lovely and look at those lovely knees!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Abi90. They are big arent they. I cant believe how much bone shes put on , and even better i actually posted in the right day


----------



## Abi90 (12 July 2021)

Well it’s Monday. We tried leading today. He’s alright in the field or stable but leading to/from field is problematic as he wants to be in front of Mum. Going forwards is not a problem, it’s stopping too much forward!

he slipped on the concrete going back into the stable, bounced off the wall and landed in a heap on the floor. He appears to have emerged unscathed. He’s now not talking to me, he was like “touch me if you will but I shall not enjoy it” with a real haughty expression on his face. We made up though when I found a good scratchy spot 

He was not unsupervised with the headcollar on


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 July 2021)

He's absolutely lovely.

Sorry to be the one, but the electric rope fencing gives me the ab dabs. It can do so much damage with de gloving injuries and worse. There's a temptingly large gap between the strands for him to try and climb through.


----------



## Abi90 (12 July 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			He's absolutely lovely.

Sorry to be the one, but the electric rope fencing gives me the ab dabs. It can do so much damage with de gloving injuries and worse. There's a temptingly large gap between the strands for him to try and climb through.
		
Click to expand...

Yep and I would agree but he was never supposed to come back to the main yard. He should be out in a suitably fenced paddock right now but unfortunately the field shelter floor was not deemed suitably flat enough for his wonky leg so he’s back stabled.

He is only out in there for short periods whilst constantly supervised (and I do mean constantly) because I don’t trust the fencing either but don’t have much choice

ETA - I’m genuinely not being all defensive because I totally agree but he’s also never unsupervised in there


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 July 2021)

Ah ok, I see. 

He's a cracker.


----------



## Abi90 (12 July 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Ah ok, I see.

He's a cracker.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. It’s not ideal I know but he’s stabled for 23 hours a day at the moment because of his wonky leg so it’s literally restricted supervised turnout ☺️ But I cannot wait to get him to the more suitably fenced paddock


----------



## Asha (12 July 2021)

He looks really great now . He looks very straight . How long before he can go out more ?


----------



## Abi90 (12 July 2021)

Asha said:



			He looks really great now . He looks very straight . How long before he can go out more ?
		
Click to expand...

Farrier is back on the 26th July and I hope then but he’s being very cautious. I’m sending him photos twice a week as he’s off work because of a hernia op. He was very pleased with this week’s progress so hoping the cuff can come off and he can go back out on the 26th. He needs to, there’s a lot of energy in the wee man


----------



## Asha (12 July 2021)

Fingers crossed for 26th . Theres nothing more bouncy than a foal that’s on box rest !


----------



## Abi90 (12 July 2021)

That’s how he fell over. Bouncing into the stable and slipped. He blamed me for that, he’s inherited his mother’s ability to hold a grudge it seems


----------



## milliepops (12 July 2021)

Bless him. Hope you're able to let him have his freeeeeeeeedom soon 😁


----------



## Apercrumbie (12 July 2021)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. Thank you so much for posting, I love seeing them each week.

Feel free to ignore a potentially de-railing question, but I've always wondered why the advice for wonky foal legs is to restrict movement? I'm not questioning expert advice, I would just genuinely like to understand the theory/logic behind it.


----------



## Abi90 (13 July 2021)

Apercrumbie said:



			Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. Thank you so much for posting, I love seeing them each week.

Feel free to ignore a potentially de-railing question, but I've always wondered why the advice for wonky foal legs is to restrict movement? I'm not questioning expert advice, I would just genuinely like to understand the theory/logic behind it.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not 100% sure but from what my farrier was saying it’s more to do with how flat the surface is rather than the space. Rutted surfaces would cause him to roll on his foot when we want him planting it straight.

I think it’s also usually to do with tendons and soft tissues not being particularly strong but he’s as strong as an ox


----------



## Abi90 (19 July 2021)

Not the best photos today as it was just too bright.

I wish they weren’t still in wonky prison. The stable is so hot and the only paddock they are allowed in has no shade. It’s worrying me but they seem fine. I have seen Percy drink loads, both milk and water so he’s taking enough on board


----------



## Asha (20 July 2021)

Sorry I’m late ! But had hoped to have some nice photos from the grading this morning , but as it was getting warmer we didn’t hang around . They did have a photographer there so will hopefully get some soon. 
It was a great first outing for the girls . Nice , quiet and very low key . They both behaved impeccably . 
Aria ( mum ) graded into the main stud book and Amara graded . We wont get the actual scores / comments for a few days as they have to go to HO for double checking apparently. Photo was taken at home just before we turned them out . Very proud of them both


----------



## Abi90 (20 July 2021)

@Asha they look amazing!

Percy is having a photo shoot with my photographer friend tomorrow. Then he has his review with farrier on Monday. I am hoping for some more freedom for him, it’s horrible him being cooped up when he wants to play x


----------



## DabDab (20 July 2021)

Wow Asha, massive congratulations 🎊


----------



## Asha (21 July 2021)

Abi90 said:



@Asha they look amazing!

Percy is having a photo shoot with my photographer friend tomorrow. Then he has his review with farrier on Monday. I am hoping for some more freedom for him, it’s horrible him being cooped up when he wants to play x
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Abi90.  Aria looked a lot better plaited up and turned out properly, but I just wanted to get them back before it got warm.

Why do people want to rain on your parade ? I actually had a comment telling me it was too warm to take them . I mean.. id never put mine at risk. Venue was 20mins max from me, my box has a fan/cooler in it, and it was 24 degrees. Really disappointed with some people.

Anyhow .. i hope you get the go ahead for more turnout, hes going to love being out more. Fair play to you though, youve stuck to the plan. You now deserve an easier ride ! I look forward to your photos


----------



## Abi90 (22 July 2021)

Part 1 or his photo shoot photos so far. My friend is a photographer so kindly took some lovely ones of him and Rosie


----------



## Jeni the dragon (22 July 2021)

Great photos! Lovely to see him having a zoom too!


----------



## Asha (22 July 2021)

fab photos . So lovely to see him enjoying himself, he can certainly buck


----------



## Abi90 (22 July 2021)

Just a few more ❤️


----------



## Abi90 (26 July 2021)

The foal cuff is off. As his limb is now straight the farrier thought it was more of a hindrance than a help at this point. Next job is this strengthen the ligaments round the joint, so he’s getting trimmed every week and going out for longer and longer increments and he now needs to use it to strengthen. Still a way to go until complete freedom though

He stood like a lamb for the farrier for his first trim as well ❤️


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 July 2021)

Lovely photos.


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2021)

ahh bless him. he's on his way now


----------



## Abi90 (26 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			ahh bless him. he's on his way now 

Click to expand...

He’s a bit wobbly on that leg, as all his support has been removed, but he was more confident on it within 20 minutes. So fingers crossed we see speedy recovery

I just feel so bad for him cooped up. It’s also a bit stressful as a first time foal Mum but he’s had early and regular intervention so he should be fine


----------



## Abi90 (1 August 2021)

Bit early as I have a friend down from this evening so will probably miss tomorrow.

little video of a wannabe dressage diva strutting his stuff in the field




__ https://www.facebook.com/661550396/posts/10165432120480397



I was so pleased with him yesterday. Looked like he had made a lot of progress. He was landing and standing flat.

Today I swear he came in walking on the side of his hoof again and wasn’t standing as straight. I don’t know if he was just tired from his 1.5 hour long field antics or that I’m overthinking it. Farrier is back tomorrow so will have to discuss if a foal cuff needs to go back on.


----------



## Abi90 (2 August 2021)

Farrier was happy with his progress. A definite improvement since last week. His ligaments and tendons are also less slack so all moving in the right direction


----------



## Abi90 (8 August 2021)

Breakfast in bed today or maybe breakfast *on *bed??

oh and we have some news, Percy is going grey 😫 well mostly black but with a lot of grey flecks


----------



## Jeni the dragon (8 August 2021)

He is just so gorgeous! So pleased things are going in the right direction!


----------



## Abi90 (8 August 2021)

Oh and one very straight, previously wonky, leg. Can you guess which one it was?


----------



## Asha (8 August 2021)

I bet he stays steel grey for ages ! Beautiful colour .
So pleased he’s straightened up . You must be over the moon .


----------



## Abi90 (8 August 2021)

Asha said:



			I bet he stays steel grey for ages ! Beautiful colour .
So pleased he’s straightened up . You must be over the moon .
		
Click to expand...

I think he will. His Dad still has black legs, mane and tail at 14 so he will grey out slowly.

Delighted, hoping he can go out in the big field very soon. It was amazing would taking the foal cuff off did, straightened him out more quickly.


----------



## Abi90 (9 August 2021)

Good news today. Farrier is super happy with Percy’s progress and he’s gone one more check a week on Friday and he should be freeeeee

which can’t come soon enough as his mother needs the grass and he needs to go to the big field with stock type fencing with the horse mesh, as he’s worked out where the electricity comes from on the electric fence and unclips it. So he now can’t go out unless I literally stand in the field with him!


----------



## Asha (11 August 2021)

Sorry I’m a bit late this week . 

As she’s now reached the grand old age of 3 1/2 months we’ve started to feed her in a different stable . Her mum Aria gets fed up of her when food is about so thought we should see how she takes to it . 
Both are much happier being fed apart , so today I popped her in a stable for a few mins with some Haylage . She was in no rush to go back in with mum 🤣
	


She loves her neighbours, grandma to one side and Frank to the other


----------



## Abi90 (15 August 2021)

I know it’s Sunday but I have a long day at work tomorrow. Tried to get some good conformation shots but he was either trying to follow me or standing weirdly. 11 weeks old and 11.2hh! He’s greying out but going practically black first


----------



## Berpisc (15 August 2021)

Caught up now, thanks all you foaly people for putting up photos, makes me miss the softest of noses and the ups and downs of having foals.


----------



## Caol Ila (16 August 2021)

This little guy is not so little anymore. He’s about nine weeks old now.


----------



## Abi90 (16 August 2021)

@Caol Ila he looks absolutely fab


----------



## Zuzan (16 August 2021)

I just love this thread...  best thing to brighten a gloomy Monday..


----------



## Asha (17 August 2021)

Here’s a cute one of Amara meeting Finn . I must take some more photos this week , as at the rate she’s growing she won’t be cute for long .
I stupidly did the string test ( I know your not meant to do it until they are six months but I thought at least it would give me a minimum) well I wish i hadn’t . Since she’s been born all I’ve heard is that she’s a big foal . She was a smidge over 10hds born , and is now 13.2 . String test suggests 17.1 . Feel gutted . How on earth did we get that when mum is 16.1 and grandma is 15.2 . Maybe she won’t get to that height and be a weird looking leggy monster .


----------



## Abi90 (17 August 2021)

Asha said:



			Here’s a cute one of Amara meeting Finn . I must take some more photos this week , as at the rate she’s growing she won’t be cute for long .
I stupidly did the string test ( I know your not meant to do it until they are six months but I thought at least it would give me a minimum) well I wish i hadn’t . Since she’s been born all I’ve heard is that she’s a big foal . She was a smidge over 10hds born , and is now 13.2 . String test suggests 17.1 . Feel gutted . How on earth did we get that when mum is 16.1 and grandma is 15.2 . Maybe she won’t get to that height and be a weird looking leggy monster .



View attachment 77856
View attachment 77857

Click to expand...

Just don’t measure her and you won’t know. You’ll not realise how big she is as you’ll see her every day. That’s my plan as I keep getting told Percy is a big foal.


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 August 2021)

Caol Ila said:



View attachment 77831
View attachment 77832
View attachment 77833


This little guy is not so little anymore. He’s about nine weeks old now.
		
Click to expand...

He's so lovely


----------



## Asha (17 August 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Just don’t measure her and you won’t know. You’ll not realise how big she is as you’ll see her every day. That’s my plan as I keep getting told Percy is a big foal.
		
Click to expand...

I like your thinking,  Hence forth I will live in denial


----------



## JJS (17 August 2021)

Asha said:



			Here’s a cute one of Amara meeting Finn . I must take some more photos this week , as at the rate she’s growing she won’t be cute for long .
I stupidly did the string test ( I know your not meant to do it until they are six months but I thought at least it would give me a minimum) well I wish i hadn’t . Since she’s been born all I’ve heard is that she’s a big foal . She was a smidge over 10hds born , and is now 13.2 . String test suggests 17.1 . Feel gutted . How on earth did we get that when mum is 16.1 and grandma is 15.2 . Maybe she won’t get to that height and be a weird looking leggy monster .



View attachment 77856
View attachment 77857

Click to expand...

Try not to worry too much! I think everyone who has a foal experiences this same panic. I remember string testing Flower and it saying she was going to be around the 16hh mark, which was not what I wanted! She was also a big foal, and everyone commented on it, which did nothing to lessen my worry.

Turned out she just got most of her growing out of the way early on and is a little over 15hh at four, which is the same height she’s been for a long time. While she might gain some extra height, I don’t see her shooting up another hand between now and eight - I think we’ll get two inches tops. I know it can happen, but she had a great start and looks quite neat and finished. 

I think often their mums just do a good job and it tricks you into thinking you’re going to have a monster horse on your hands, when in actual fact, most of them end up somewhere between their parents 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Asha (17 August 2021)

JJS said:



			Try not to worry too much! I think everyone who has a foal experiences this same panic. I remember string testing Flower and it saying she was going to be around the 16hh mark, which was not what I wanted! She was also a big foal, and everyone commented on it, which did nothing to lessen my worry.

Turned out she just got most of her growing out of the way early on and is a little over 15hh at four, which is the same height she’s been for a long time. While she might gain some extra height, I don’t see her shooting up another hand between now and eight - I think we’ll get two inches tops. I know it can happen, but she had a great start and looks quite neat and finished.

I think often their mums just do a good job and it tricks you into thinking you’re going to have a monster horse on your hands, when in actual fact, most of them end up somewhere between their parents 🤷🏻‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Thanks JJS, i dont think id have bothered too much. But everyone who has seen her has commented on how big she is. If no one had mentioned it i wouldnt have even noticed ! She actually reminds me of her Uncle Harry, who topped out a 16.2 which is fine. My husband told me to stop worrying its all about her temperament. Hes right, and we cant fault that. 
How is flower, have you started backing her yet ?


----------



## JJS (17 August 2021)

Asha said:



			Thanks JJS, i dont think id have bothered too much. But everyone who has seen her has commented on how big she is. If no one had mentioned it i wouldnt have even noticed ! She actually reminds me of her Uncle Harry, who topped out a 16.2 which is fine. My husband told me to stop worrying its all about her temperament. Hes right, and we cant fault that.
How is flower, have you started backing her yet ?
		
Click to expand...

I think your husband hit the nail on the head! As long as they have the right temperament, the rest is neither here nor there really. That being said, I think we all have moments of panic at the thought of needing a parachute  

We have! She went for breaking on the 1st and I had my first sit on her on Sunday!


----------



## Asha (17 August 2021)

JJS said:



			I think your husband hit the nail on the head! As long as they have the right temperament, the rest is neither here nor there really. That being said, I think we all have moments of panic at the thought of needing a parachute  

We have! She went for breaking on the 1st and I had my first sit on her on Sunday!
		
Click to expand...

Thats amazing ! Doesnt it feel fantastic . look forward to your updates x


----------



## Abi90 (17 August 2021)

Asha said:



			I like your thinking,  Hence forth I will live in denial 

Click to expand...

Percy is also going to be 17.1 according to the string test… and he’s not yet 3 months. His mum is 16.1 and his dad 16.3 and he’s a first foal from Mum… I doubt he will be that big… but I probably will not measure him again 😂


----------



## Abi90 (20 August 2021)

Had some great news today. Farrier came out. Initially he felt Percy still looked a tad wonky but after a trim he looked very straight so we just need to keep on top of that. He also thought his tendons still felt lax but they are the same in all legs so put it down to the restricted turnout sooo a week Wednesday he will be going out 24/7 in the 7 acre field!! Yay!!

I am pleased that Percy will be able to be a foal with friends. I’m pleased that Rosie will get the grass that she needs, he’s taken a lot from her. And I am pleased that I won’t have to muck out 2 horses in one stable, twice a day and spend my life’s savings on shavings!


----------



## Abi90 (30 August 2021)

12 weeks old and looking very very smart I think! Even if I am biased. He’s going to be a very nice horse I think.

sorry about the photo quality. They are stills off a video


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 August 2021)

His completely changed colour now hasn't he.


----------



## Asha (30 August 2021)

It must be a relief to get them both out enjoying the sun. He looks cracking 👍

My husband was in charge of the camera today and took a video of Amara trotting in . First time he’s every volunteered to do that . Got a lovely still off it .
She’s 4months old today and is bold as brass. Not bothered where her mum is and is much more interested in Granny 🥰


----------



## Abi90 (30 August 2021)

Oh wow @Asha she looks so grown up already!


----------



## Asha (30 August 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Oh wow @Asha she looks so grown up already!
		
Click to expand...

They do grow up far too quickly🥰

She does need a bit of a knock back and vet has advised to wean a bit earlier than planned . So will be taking mum off her next month ( when she’s 5months )


----------



## milliepops (30 August 2021)

Very smart Asha! she looks huge compared to Hera who is a year older 
Percy also looking super 
My YO has a really lovely foal this year, so I'm getting borrowed foaly cuddles.  Hope we will have another in a couple of years


----------



## Abi90 (30 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			Very smart Asha! she looks huge compared to Hera who is a year older 
Percy also looking super 
My YO has a really lovely foal this year, so I'm getting borrowed foaly cuddles.  Hope we will have another in a couple of years 

Click to expand...

I’m already planning my next one!


----------



## milliepops (30 August 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I’m already planning my next one!
		
Click to expand...

we should have had a bun in the oven by now but the whole lorry saga put paid to that this year


----------



## Asha (30 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			Very smart Asha! she looks huge compared to Hera who is a year older 
Percy also looking super 
My YO has a really lovely foal this year, so I'm getting borrowed foaly cuddles.  Hope we will have another in a couple of years 

Click to expand...

I think it’s the angle of the photo 😉 . She’s approx 13.3 at the minute . I’m hoping her growth slows down a bit , otherwise she’s on course to be a large girl . Which I never expected! I had it she would be the size of her grandma (15.2) got that wrong !! 🤪

Enjoy the foal cuddles , maybe post some photos ? Be nice to have a few more foals on here


----------



## Asha (30 August 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I’m already planning my next one!
		
Click to expand...

Who are you planning as the sire ? (Hoping his name begins with A ☺️)


----------



## Caol Ila (30 August 2021)

Caso this week.


----------



## millikins (30 August 2021)

The foals are lovely. Here's my chunky monkey, I put pics on his other thread as he was a dummy and given only tiny chance of surviving. He's a Dales.


----------



## Abi90 (30 August 2021)

Asha said:



			Who are you planning as the sire ? (Hoping his name begins with A ☺️)
		
Click to expand...

I would love to but I want her back in work for a few years and he’s getting on a bit… I’ve got plans for BS with her next year. I was thinking 3 years time as Percy is read to come into work. I really like Le Grande but he’s no spring chicken


----------



## Asha (30 August 2021)

He’s gorgeous milikins, so pleased that he’s turned a corner


----------



## millikins (30 August 2021)

Asha said:



			He’s gorgeous milikins, so pleased that he’s turned a corner
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. He's um, spirited  which I think is probably why he survived. But he's very good natured.


----------



## DabDab (30 August 2021)

Asha said:



			It must be a relief to get them both out enjoying the sun. He looks cracking 👍

My husband was in charge of the camera today and took a video of Amara trotting in . First time he’s every volunteered to do that . Got a lovely still off it .
She’s 4months old today and is bold as brass. Not bothered where her mum is and is much more interested in Granny 🥰
	View attachment 78668

Click to expand...

She's sooooo beautiful Asha 😍


----------



## Asha (30 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			She's sooooo beautiful Asha 😍
		
Click to expand...

Thank you DabDab x


----------



## Abi90 (6 September 2021)

So we had a tumultuous 72 hours. YO made a decision to move to Northumberland to be with her fiancé, absolutely the right decisions for her, but left us in a precarious position livery wise. Cue 48 hours of panicking and no sleep! Horses now have a new house and Percy is “out out” and I can sleep again


----------



## Abi90 (6 September 2021)

all settled in their new home. So relieved! Percy is going to be tired tonight. This is the longest he’s been out!


----------



## suebou (6 September 2021)

Asha said:



			It must be a relief to get them both out enjoying the sun. He looks cracking 👍

My husband was in charge of the camera today and took a video of Amara trotting in . First time he’s every volunteered to do that . Got a lovely still off it .
She’s 4months old today and is bold as brass. Not bothered where her mum is and is much more interested in Granny 🥰
	View attachment 78668

Click to expand...

Oh, I LOVE her!


----------



## milliepops (6 September 2021)

Abi90 said:



			all settled in their new home. So relieved! Percy is going to be tired tonight. This is the longest he’s been out!
		
Click to expand...

awwwww!  bless him. Glad you managed to find a new home speedily... not what any new foal mum needs!


----------



## Caol Ila (6 September 2021)

How to make friends and influence people.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Asha (7 September 2021)

suebou said:



			Oh, I LOVE her!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you . Shes not looking as fab today as her face is full of wormer. To be fair to her though, she let me give it to her in the field without a headcollar everyday for the past 5 days. Its just a bit smeared all over her fuzzy snozzle.

Glad Percy is enjoying his field Abi90. he certainly deserves it ( as does mum !)


----------



## Abi90 (7 September 2021)

He’s official!


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (7 September 2021)

Asha said:



			It must be a relief to get them both out enjoying the sun. He looks cracking 👍

My husband was in charge of the camera today and took a video of Amara trotting in . First time he’s every volunteered to do that . Got a lovely still off it .
She’s 4months old today and is bold as brass. Not bothered where her mum is and is much more interested in Granny 🥰
	View attachment 78668

Click to expand...

Oh my god! I saw this foal on Facebook! 
By Avanti amorous Archie?!?! 
The owner of the sire posted a pic and she absolutely took my breath away then and still does now 😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Abi90 (7 September 2021)

milliepops said:



			awwwww!  bless him. Glad you managed to find a new home speedily... not what any new foal mum needs!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was very stressful and I didn’t sleep for a few days. But we are all settled now and probably better for it


----------



## Caol Ila (7 September 2021)

I’ve also failed at video embedding.


Abi90 said:



			He’s official!

View attachment 79142
View attachment 79143

Click to expand...

Just sent off the paperwork for mine late last week. Had some interesting conversations with BAPSH. "So there's no covering certificate..." No f**ckin' shit! They seemed bemused. I imagine BOGOFs are not common among PRE breeders. When I first contacted them, they were so shocked (they know Hermosa's breeder well, apparently) that if the foal hadn't been on the ground, they would have been asking me about the clover.


----------



## millikins (10 September 2021)

They're not easy things to photograph are they? Griffin today with his mum. A shame I have a foal without a head and a mare with an apparently broken leg


----------



## Abi90 (13 September 2021)

Another Monday and some more foal photos! I’ve started long lining Rosie in the arena next to the paddock. Percy cantered up and down the fence line for about 2 minutes, got a stiff ignoring from his mother so went off to eat. I think Rosie enjoyed having a job and doing something on her own.

Percy got introduced to the roller today. He’s had a rope over his body but this jingled and was a bit heavier so sets him up for rugs and the like.

He’s taken a lot from Rosie and pulled her down more than I would like so they have their own buckets now and get fed separately.


----------



## Annagain (13 September 2021)

Now that he's started greying out, he reminds me so much of Monty at the same age. If he's half the horse Monty has been, you'll have a superstar. M's a bit younger here (all the way back in 1996) but I can't find the photo I want to share!


----------



## Abi90 (13 September 2021)

Annagain said:



			Now that he's started greying out, he reminds me so much of Monty at the same age. If he's half the horse Monty has been, you'll have a superstar. M's a bit younger here (all the way back in 1996) but I can't find the photo I want to share! 





Click to expand...

What a lovely foal he was! I have very much enjoyed this experience.

I got, what I think was a compliment, from the farrier today. He’s just refused to shoe a horse because it hurts him every time, and he says it just takes the mick when my 3 month old stands like a saint


----------



## Asha (14 September 2021)

Sorry we are a bit late ! We’ve had to wean Amara earlier than I’d like . But it was necessary as she was growing a bit too fast , and vet advised we wean her . TBF she’s always been a big girl, but it was the right thing . As always she took it in her stride . Spent the first night in the stable with her grandma , called for mum a few times . But next day settled lovely . She’s just ace . Mum has gone to a friend and her bag is slowly reducing.
Grandma Asha is simply the best , and knows exactly how to settle her . One in a million


----------



## Abi90 (14 September 2021)

Oh she is a big girl isn’t she! Beautiful though! Glad it has gone well


----------



## Annagain (15 September 2021)

How lucky you are to have grandma on hand to step in and do the childcare!  Hope Amara and Asha continue to thrive (just a bit more slowly in Amara's case!)


----------



## DabDab (15 September 2021)

Those ears 😍


----------



## Asha (15 September 2021)

Annagain said:



			How lucky you are to have grandma on hand to step in and do the childcare!  Hope Amara and Asha continue to thrive (just a bit more slowly in Amara's case!)
		
Click to expand...

i dont know what id do without her, she has masses of patience with foals. I watched on camera until midnight, and she was amazing with her. Gently telling her off when she tried to suckle, but let her snuggle right up her bum . When she walked around a bit too much she nudged her. It was so special to see. 


DabDab said:



			Those ears 😍
		
Click to expand...

 She has some growing to fit them doesnt she



Abi90 said:



			Oh she is a big girl isn’t she! Beautiful though! Glad it has gone well
		
Click to expand...

 Thats the first thing people say when they see her .. ohh shes big isnt she !  Im glad its over and done with now, and Amara is happy and chilled.


----------



## Abi90 (15 September 2021)

I’ve managed to pair my two up with a friend’s pair. So the colts can buddy up and we will take the mares away. Not looking forward to it but I am looking forward to riding my horse again! I think she’s looking forward to being “Rosie” and not “mother of Percy”


----------



## Asha (15 September 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I’ve managed to pair my two up with a friend’s pair. So the colts can buddy up and we will take the mares away. Not looking forward to it but I am looking forward to riding my horse again! I think she’s looking forward to being “Rosie” and not “mother of Percy”
		
Click to expand...

Im still waiting for that moment myself i havent successfully kicked mine out  weaned my own kids yet !  Preparation is definitely the key to a less stressful weaning. It was part of Amaras routine to come in for a bit and go straight into her own stable, have her balancer and then go back in with mum and then turned back out. Its made it so much easier for her ( well that and Grandma Asha ), she now lies down and sleeps on her own in the stable.  Hope it goes well when the times right x


----------



## Caol Ila (15 September 2021)

I’ve started taking Hermosa on little walks away from Caso.

Here they are today.


----------



## Abi90 (16 September 2021)

Future showjumper meets a pole for the first time. Was more interested in getting his teeth into it




__ https://www.facebook.com/661550396/posts/10165574580080397


----------



## Abi90 (16 September 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/661550396/posts/10165574806160397



Video didn’t work!


----------



## Abi90 (20 September 2021)

Not much to report today, other than he has a very handsome head!


----------



## Abi90 (23 September 2021)

Percy is officially straight. His hoof had grown really evenly so he is fixed.

he was also a big boy and had his feet done by himself in the stable tied up whilst his Mum had hers done tied up outside


----------



## millikins (23 September 2021)

He's looking lovely Abi90 and a brave lad. It's so nice watching them develop. Ours is official (almost, need to send the paperwork away), vet came yesterday and microchipped him whilst he attempted to eat the poor student. Also sent DNA sample, I didn't know they did that or is it a breed specific thing? He's also spending a couple of hours a day away from his mum with auntie Ruby, his mother couldn't care less and he's getting the hang of it. I'll try and get some up to date pics tomorrow.


----------



## Gloi (23 September 2021)

This came up on my Facebook memories. Reminding me what a comical looking orange creature my pony was as a foal 🤣. Definitely an ugly duckling.


----------



## Caol Ila (23 September 2021)

Caso has to practice being separated from mum by a fence. She could not have cared less. He wasn’t impressed. But he had OH for company.


----------



## Abi90 (27 September 2021)

He’s getting so big and grown up! Not really a baby anymore but a little horse. He enjoyed a good scratch from my husband 

We have no grass. Lincolnshire has been dry for ages. They do have haylage in the field to give Rosie a boost as she was looking poor x


----------



## southerncomfort (27 September 2021)

Loving seeing everyone's OH's getting in on the foal cuddling! 😀


----------



## millikins (27 September 2021)

Griffin at the weekend with mum. Another terrible picture but I just have to grab a shot before he sticks his nose in the phone


----------



## Caol Ila (1 October 2021)

Caso is a real horse now.


----------



## Asha (8 October 2021)

Amara is really starting to look much more Draught like ! Really chunking out now, super chilled out and standing approx 14hds at 5 months old . 
She has a friend and his mum with her and Asha , but Asha doesn’t seem keen on the mum yet so won’t let them play . This is the closest they’ve been . (Amara stood on an incline .. she’s bum high but not that much 🤣)


----------



## Abi90 (9 October 2021)

@Asha she looks fabulous! I missed foal monday this week as I was on a course but will be back next week!


----------



## Abi90 (11 October 2021)

Percy is now 4 months old and growing like a weed and looking like a really nice chap. We have weaning sorted for end of November. He’s going to be my friend’s colt’s weaning buddy which has worked out nicely 

Please excuse the state of Rosie. She is putting on weight as we desperately try to feed her up. She lost a lot of muscle being stuck in with him as well but is beginning to look a lot better


----------



## Caol Ila (11 October 2021)

Caso turned 4 months on the 9th. He’s turning into a solid little horse. We’ve been taking mom away to the school for five-ten minutes of groundwork and getting him used to her taking wee trips. She doesn’t care but he isn’t impressed. His owner stays with him and keeps him on a lead.


----------



## Asha (11 October 2021)

He’s a belter Abi90, his transformation is a credit to you. Mum will put weight on soon . 
Busy day here as our new foal arrived . Bought her to grow up with Amara . She’s a really lovely filly very chunky and bold. Meet Dilly 🥰ID x Connie


----------



## Abi90 (11 October 2021)

Asha said:



			He’s a belter Abi90, his transformation is a credit to you. Mum will put weight on soon .
Busy day here as our new foal arrived . Bought her to grow up with Amara . She’s a really lovely filly very chunky and bold. Meet Dilly 🥰ID x Connie 
	View attachment 80962

Click to expand...

Ooo I really like her!


----------



## millikins (11 October 2021)

Lovely foals, all of them. I've worked today so will try and remember a picture tomorrow. Our mare is doing a bit of long reining and a little hack and loving it, foal's getting used to the idea.
I'm stuck for youngstock livery, not many breeders in Surrey, I even went and asked at Michael Owen's stud which is close to me. They were impeccably polite but "didn't have enough grazing"  . I don't have enough land myself to bring another in.


----------



## nikicb (11 October 2021)

millikins said:



			Lovely foals, all of them. I've worked today so will try and remember a picture tomorrow. Our mare is doing a bit of long reining and a little hack and loving it, foal's getting used to the idea.
I'm stuck for youngstock livery, not many breeders in Surrey, I even went and asked at Michael Owen's stud which is close to me. They were impeccably polite but "didn't have enough grazing"  . I don't have enough land myself to bring another in.
		
Click to expand...

My trainer is looking for a friend for her foal.  Based North Hampshire.  I know they would want for nothing.  Experienced and lovely yard.  I will PM you.  x


----------



## Asha (12 October 2021)

millikins said:



			Lovely foals, all of them. I've worked today so will try and remember a picture tomorrow. Our mare is doing a bit of long reining and a little hack and loving it, foal's getting used to the idea.
I'm stuck for youngstock livery, not many breeders in Surrey, I even went and asked at Michael Owen's stud which is close to me. They were impeccably polite but "didn't have enough grazing"  . I don't have enough land myself to bring another in.
		
Click to expand...

Ive  seen a few people over the last week post that they are looking for youngstock livery etc. You should try posting a wanted advert on your local FB page, im sure something will pop up


----------



## Abi90 (15 October 2021)

This is a straight leg! Hurrah! Has not changed for two trims now. I think we are there


----------



## Asha (18 October 2021)

Abi90 said:



			This is a straight leg! Hurrah! Has not changed for two trims now. I think we are there 
View attachment 81148

Click to expand...

Great result . That must be such a relief .

Dilly has settled in well , her and Amara are getting on brilliantly  . Had a lovely greeting from them today, as  They both cantered right over and Dilly gave me a little nuzzle . 
Just lovely to see them play . I just need Asha to stop being a horror so she can go back in with them . She’s just a bit too protective of Amara . But hopefully another week and Asha and hopefully mum (Aria) can go back in with them 🥰


----------



## millikins (18 October 2021)

Griffin today doing a bit of leading. He was a little s***  Thought we were past the worst of the bitey stage. He's huge, my farrier breeds Welshies and says he's bigger than his D's that will make 14.2hh.


----------



## millikins (18 October 2021)

Picture didn't attach!


----------



## Abi90 (18 October 2021)

I don’t have any photos today as Ofsted rang to say they were coming on Wednesday so work was a bit frantic. I will get some soon


----------



## Asha (18 October 2021)

millikins said:



			Picture didn't attach!
View attachment 81294

Click to expand...

Crikey ! He is big isn’t he , handsome though 🥰 he must be over 13hds ?


----------



## millikins (18 October 2021)

Asha said:



			Crikey ! He is big isn’t he , handsome though 🥰 he must be over 13hds ?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite but he must be over 12hh by now. Auntie Ruby is 14.2hh


----------



## Caol Ila (18 October 2021)

Caso is just getting bigger. Nursing is requiring some serious yoga moves, but he likes hanging out with OH.


----------



## Abi90 (21 October 2021)

Sorry that I’m late. Here’s my main man


----------



## Jeni the dragon (22 October 2021)

He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Abi90 (22 October 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			He is such a handsome boy!
		
Click to expand...

He has such a lovely head. I thinks it’s more of a warmblood head than a Draught head though. It’s quite dainty


----------



## millikins (26 October 2021)

Nowt exciting to add but Griffin on Sun 24th


----------



## Shoei (26 October 2021)

Loving this thread, I'm eagerly awaiting delivery of my warmblood foal in the next few weeks!!


----------



## Asha (26 October 2021)

millikins said:



			Nowt exciting to add but Griffin on Sun 24th 
View attachment 81630

Click to expand...

Hes so cute !

Abi90, hes turning into a real handsome chunk.

As my girls have now just about reached the 6 month milestone i decided to do the string test, has anyone else checked the potential heights of theirs ?
Amara is showing 17.1 ( trying to tell myself its just a guide, and its really temperament that matters), praying that next years foal is smaller.
Dilly is showing 16hds , which is a perfect height for us, so she may not be sold on !


----------



## millikins (26 October 2021)

Thank you Asha. We must do the string test, we chose the smaller, less feisty of the two stallions the breeder had available as there's enough chunk and attitude from his mother. But he does seem big, although there's no height limit for Dales I think they look more typey if they stay roughly pony sized.


----------



## Abi90 (26 October 2021)

Asha said:



			Hes so cute !

Abi90, hes turning into a real handsome chunk.

As my girls have now just about reached the 6 month milestone i decided to do the string test, has anyone else checked the potential heights of theirs ?
Amara is showing 17.1 ( trying to tell myself its just a guide, and its really temperament that matters), praying that next years foal is smaller.
Dilly is showing 16hds , which is a perfect height for us, so she may not be sold on !
		
Click to expand...

He’s definitely inherited his Mum’s shoulders!

I need to string test him again but I’m scared to. Last time I did it, it said 16.2 but that was way too early


----------



## Abi90 (27 October 2021)

Such a big chunky boy. Probably the best conformation shot I have of him


----------



## Asha (27 October 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Such a big chunky boy. Probably the beat conformation shot I have of him
View attachment 81713

Click to expand...

Amazing to think he’s the same foal ! He’s seriously chunked out . What a belter x


----------



## millikins (27 October 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Such a big chunky boy. Probably the best conformation shot I have of him
View attachment 81713

Click to expand...

He's gorgeous


----------



## Asha (4 November 2021)

Dilly ( aka Tank ) has settled in really well now . She loves her afternoon nap/ tea in bed . Her sire has definitely stamped his jump on her . She jumps over the puddles with ease as opposed to going through them. Amara think puddles are great , and  plays in them.  
the reintroduction of Aria and Amara  has gone perfectly. Both happy to see each other but not overly attached . Pip and Aria tend to do there thing and the weanlings there’s . Pip has taken the lead mare/ nanny role on , and really seems to enjoy it . If one of the girls is on their own she trots over and brings them back together . I can’t believe just how sweet she’s been


----------



## Abi90 (4 November 2021)

@Asha what a lovely herd!

Percy and Rosie are moving to my friend’s on Saturday to pair up with his mare and colt to prepare for weaning towards the end of the month.

Looking forward to Percy having a friend his own age!


----------



## Asha (4 November 2021)

Thanks Abi90 .you’d think Pip was the mum of them both the way she fusses over them .

I bet Percy will have a great time playing with another colt . It’s great to watch them grow up with a friend . Hope it all goes smoothly 👍


----------



## Annagain (5 November 2021)

Asha said:



			Dilly ( aka Tank ) has settled in really well now . She loves her afternoon nap/ tea in bed . Her sire has definitely stamped his jump on her . She jumps over the puddles with ease as opposed to going through them. Amara think puddles are great , and  plays in them. 
the reintroduction of Aria and Amara  has gone perfectly. Both happy to see each other but not overly attached . Pip and Aria tend to do there thing and the weanlings there’s . Pip has taken the lead mare/ nanny role on , and really seems to enjoy it . If one of the girls is on their own she trots over and brings them back together . I can’t believe just how sweet she’s been
View attachment 82145
View attachment 82146

Click to expand...

Is Asha still being overprotective with Amara? Just wondering why she's not in with them too.


----------



## Asha (5 November 2021)

Annagain said:



			Is Asha still being overprotective with Amara? Just wondering why she's not in with them too.
		
Click to expand...

I tried Asha in with them just before i put Aria & Pip back in with them, and she was still chasing them all off, Its a bit weird, as she starts off for the first hour being ok. Then you can gradually see her push Amara away from the others. Once shes got her she wont let any others near. Amara tries to go back to Dilly but Asha wont let her.  Ive been starting to get a little worried about her obsessive behaviour and been meaning to ask my vet if horses get a sort of dementia / senile etc
  So Asha has been in a smaller field with Finn, where shes been watching whats going on. Ive noticed little Dilly goes and speaks to her and she seems to be coming around.


----------



## Annagain (5 November 2021)

Asha said:



			I tried Asha in with them just before i put Aria & Pip back in with them, and she was still chasing them all off, Its a bit weird, as she starts off for the first hour being ok. Then you can gradually see her push Amara away from the others. Once shes got her she wont let any others near. Amara tries to go back to Dilly but Asha wont let her.  Ive been starting to get a little worried about her obsessive behaviour and been meaning to ask my vet if horses get a sort of dementia / senile etc
  So Asha has been in a smaller field with Finn, where shes been watching whats going on. Ive noticed little Dilly goes and speaks to her and she seems to be coming around.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed she's just doing too good a job of being grandma then and she'll soon chill out a bit. I think my nan was a lot more 'warrior' with me and my sister than my my mum ever was. I remember her giving one of my friends a proper telling off when we argued once - mum would normally blame me and make me say sorry!


----------



## Asha (5 November 2021)

Annagain said:



			Fingers crossed she's just doing too good a job of being grandma then and she'll soon chill out a bit. I think my nan was a lot more 'warrior' with me and my sister than my my mum ever was. I remember her giving one of my friends a proper telling off when we argued once - mum would normally blame me and make me say sorry!
		
Click to expand...

Love that. My dad was the same with my kids. My kids could do no wrong !

shes definitely been more obsessed with Amara than she was with her own. Weve had other foals and while shes loved them shes never been like this. Its interesting isnt it, does she know /understand that shes her granddaughter ?  I guess we should never underestimate them x


----------



## Abi90 (5 November 2021)

Asha said:



			Love that. My dad was the same with my kids. My kids could do no wrong !

shes definitely been more obsessed with Amara than she was with her own. Weve had other foals and while shes loved them shes never been like this. Its interesting isnt it, does she know /understand that shes her granddaughter ?  I guess we should never underestimate them x
		
Click to expand...

I think she must do. She knows who her daughter is and will understand that Amara came from her


----------



## Caol Ila (5 November 2021)

I can't believe how big and fluffy he is getting. He will be weaned in December, at six months old. His owner wants to put it off as long as possible, whereas I am keen to get it over with. But Gypsum was a cautionary tale against early/traumatic weaning, and Caso's owner knew Gypsum well. 

I've been taking Hermosa into the arena for groundwork, probably 15-20 minutes tops, while his owner entertains him. He does a lot of whinnying, and she gives zero f*cks. YO wants him to go with owner's other horse after weaning, so we've been introducing them. It would be a lot easier if he could stay with his aunties, but then that leaves Hermosa homeless, and YO wants her to stay in the mare herd. It's never straightforward with an unplanned foal.




And a pic of mum, just so she doesn't feel forgotten.


----------



## Abi90 (6 November 2021)

Moved Rosie and Percy to my friend’s today. Involved walking down the yard drive to the trailer, Percy hasn’t been down there before as i trailered them into the field last time. Past other horses and flappy bags and he was great. They both loaded onto my trailer (that he hasn’t been in before) as good as gold. Then they travelled perfectly and unloaded onto the Lane really well, had to lead down the Lane to the field and again, no issues whatsoever. 2 weeks to get to know the other colt then Rosie is coming home.

Oh and he was totally in phased by his  new sheep friends


----------



## Asha (6 November 2021)

Well done Percy !I bet you can wait to get Rosie back under saddle . So pleased it all went smoothly


----------



## Abi90 (22 November 2021)

Weaning complete. No drama whatsoever. Everyone just went “is there food? Okay, life goes on”


----------



## Caol Ila (22 November 2021)

We've decided it would be best for him to put off weaning until he's 8-ish months. Because I like suffering a little.
	



He's huge, though. At least he's cute and fluffy.


----------



## Asha (23 November 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Weaning complete. No drama whatsoever. Everyone just went “is there food? Okay, life goes on”

View attachment 83070
View attachment 83071

Click to expand...

They both look incredibly chilled out there ! So glad it went well . Is Percy turning into a lovely fuzzy chunk 😍

My girls are loving life and their personalities are definitely starting to show . Little Dilly really has a cheeky pony brain and gives Amara the most silly of ideas . Let’s check out what mum is doing in there... Amara then takes it too far . Won’t be long before she can’t fit through that door . Think she’s going to be fun 🤣


----------



## Abi90 (30 November 2021)

Percy and Eddie are now out in the big field with the sheep for the winter. It’s a beautiful 15 acre field with plenty of natural shelter be a stream. They are getting fed and handled every day to stop them going feral


----------



## Abi90 (27 December 2021)

Two colts living out on 15 acres and having a great time! Not entirely feral as still very friendly but living their best lives! Percy is on the left


----------



## LadyGascoyne (27 December 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Two colts living out on 15 acres and having a great time! Not entirely feral as still very friendly but living their best lives! Percy is on the left 

View attachment 84994

Click to expand...

Looks stunning Abi. What’s your fencing like? 

I’m considering getting a pair of weanlings to graze here but our biggest field has stock fencing on one side, hedging with stock fencing on the other and metal farm gates.

We could electric tape off the stock fencing but the rest would just be too big really, unless I really had to.


----------



## Abi90 (27 December 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Looks stunning Abi. What’s your fencing like?

I’m considering getting a pair of weanlings to graze here but our biggest field has stock fencing on one side, hedging with stock fencing on the other and metal farm gates.

We could electric tape off the stock fencing but the rest would just be too big really, unless I really had to.
		
Click to expand...

Its stock fencing but has been electric taped all the way round as well… my friend’s flock of sheep are also in there so to keep everyone safe the electric went up


----------



## LadyGascoyne (27 December 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Its stock fencing but has been electric taped all the way round as well… my friend’s flock of sheep are also in there so to keep everyone safe the electric went up
		
Click to expand...

I might just tape all the way around and then go for it 😱 my fields are so empty.


----------



## Abi90 (5 January 2022)

So I guess Percy is a yearling now! So he bids you all adieu on this thread as he chills out so much that he gives my friend Russ a heart attack by looking dead, even when shook!


----------



## Asha (7 January 2022)

My two signing off from the foal thread . Happy to report that they are all now out together and grandma Asha finally got over herself and allows Amara to talk to the others . Pip has taken on the role has head mare now and keeps naughty Dilly in her place . The difference between the two is huge . As well as looks the personalities couldn’t be more different. Amara is gentle  kind easy going and moves/ thinks like a horse . The Connie in Dilly shines through .. she’s cheeky , gets into mischief all the time , braver than a lion ! Moves and behaves like a pony . She makes me laugh everyday with her antics .
Here’s to the 2022 foal thread 🤞🥂🥰


----------

